# [gnome] hostname foireux (résolu)

## kwenspc

Dites... vous trouvez normal d'avoir comme hostname "ubuntu" lorsque vous êtes sous Gentoo? Non, n'est ce pas!

Et bien c'est pourtant ce que Gnome se tue à me mettre (j'utilise Gnome pour le moment mais ça va pas durer). J'ai bien évidemment un hostname tout à fait différent dans /etc/conf.d/hostname mais sous gnome ce dernier me met "ubuntu" (vous imaginez la tronche que je tire en voyant ça   :Evil or Very Mad:  d'autant qu'on m'a fait la remarque "ah t'es *enfin* passé sous bouhbountu?!" le cauchemar...)

Ce qui fait que sous une console le prompt affiche ubuntu comme hostname etc...

Une idée? Une clé dans gconf à changer (une recherche ne donne rien par contre)? faut que je tappe un bouhbountouiste?

----------

## xaviermiller

Va voir dans

/etc/conf.g/hostname

/etc/hosts (la ligne associée à ton IP)

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Va voir dans
> 
> /etc/conf.g/hostname
> 
> /etc/hosts (la ligne associée à ton IP)

 

Me suis mal expliqué apparament ^^ : ces fichiers sont bien configurés, avec le hostname de mon choix, sur la bonne ip tout ça... ( "IT-L1706" même, c'est le hostname de la babasse). Lorsque je boot en mode console, le hostname est bien mis et est bien celui que je veux. Le prompt de l'invite de commande aussi. 

Il n'y que lorsque je suis sous gnome que ce hostname, par je ne sais quel enchantement, devient "ubuntu". 

Pour le moment j'ai pas trouvé d'où ça pouvait venir.

----------

## Oupsman

et si tu tapes hostname depuis la console de Gnome il te dit quoi ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> et si tu tapes hostname depuis la console de Gnome il te dit quoi ?

 

ubuntu  :Neutral: 

En fait sous gnome la variable d'environnement HOSTNAME est initialisé avec "ubuntu". Maintenant pourquoi il fait ça j'en sais rien, et surtout je vois pas où il fait ça.

----------

## xaviermiller

une solution brutale : 

```
find /etc -type f -exec grep -il ubuntu {} \;
```

(ou tout autre répertoire)

----------

## bashful

Et si tu fouilles dans ton home dans les confs de gnome ? Plus particulierement dans les fichiers de conf, avec des commandes sagement choisie.

----------

## kwenspc

rien de concluant. 

```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.old

/etc/printcap

```

le xorg.conf.old est celui généré par nvidia settings et printcap c'est pas ça non plus.

----------

## bashful

Je pense que c'est dans une des configurations de gnome sinon ca entrerait en conflit avec le hostname du system.

----------

## kwenspc

 *bashful wrote:*   

> Je pense que c'est dans une des configurations de gnome sinon ca entrerait en conflit avec le hostname du system.

 

Je pense aussi, mais une recherche dans les clés gconf ne donne rien non plus. Et dans mon répertoire home non plus, en tout cas rien de concluant. (Souvent ce sont des config relative à un software, qui récupèrent l'info de la variable HOSTNAME pour certaines infos)

----------

## bashful

Sous gnome tu utilises 'terminal' je suppose ?

Regarde dans ses config on sait jamais une variable initialisée de base qui devrait pas.

Je suis désolé mais je connait pas trop gnome.

Alors j'essaie de t'aider comme je peux  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gregool

Bonjour,

petit grain de sable de mon bac de Noob.

si tu es dans un environnement à plusieurs postes il y a peut etre bind qui prends la priorité sur etc/conf.d/hostname dans le etc/hosts.conf...

ça n'explique pas pourquoi c'est propre à Gnome mais on ne sait jamais.

----------

## kwenspc

environnement à 1 poste (fin c'est ma machine de boulot perso, personne n'a droit de l'utiliser à part moi)

et sinon non j'utilise pas gnome-terminal mais rxvt-unicode (bien meilleur! ^^). 

Et d'ailleurs, ce hostname "ubuntu" il est partout sous gnome. Quand l'écran se met en veille par exemple et que je dois rentrer mon password pour débloquer la session: il me dit que le nom de la machine est ubuntu. 

Mieux: dans le .Xauthority: le hostname est aussi ubuntu. (le .Xauthority il change bien à chaque rédémarrage de session Xorg n'est ce pas?)

Avouez, je suis victime d'une conspiration pro-bouhbountouiste nan?  :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

Ça serai pas le DHCP qui te le redéfini ?

----------

## kwenspc

hum non je pense pas sinon même en console le hostname serait à "ubuntu", or c'est pas le cas. Qui plus est je vois rien dans /etc/resolv.conf qui y soit lié et en fait ça ne fait ça que sur cette machine et aucune autre. (mon ancienne n'a pas ce problème par exemple)

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Tu n'utilise pas de logiciel genre Network Manager ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Tu n'utilise pas de logiciel genre Network Manager ?

 

Oui! Et en effet et c'est bien le truc nouveau que j'utilise sur cette machine (vu que c'est un laptop et que parfois je dois changer entre plusieurs réseaux wifi)

----------

## Bio

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   Tu n'utilise pas de logiciel genre Network Manager ? 
> 
> Oui! Et en effet et c'est bien le truc nouveau que j'utilise sur cette machine (vu que c'est un laptop et que parfois je dois changer entre plusieurs réseaux wifi)

 

Problème connu de networkmanager

Extrait du wiki :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hostname
> 
> NetworkManager reads the /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf to determine the hostname. If no value is assigned then an IP address is set as a hostname which can cause problems opening new windows in Gnome. To prevent this, add the following to /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf:
> ...

 

http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_NetworkManager

----------

## gregool

on brule...

le hostname est tiré du /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf par network manager.

regarde de ce coté la, est-ce que t'as bien forcé le host-name en ajoutant: 

send host-name "HOSTNAME";

supersede host-name "HOSTNAME";

dans ce même fichier?

EDIT: owned !  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

Ok merci!

Encore codé avec les pieds ce truc. Il peut pas prendre celui de la machine par défaut le cas échéant? tsss...

----------

## Bio

Voilà tu pourras de nouveau briller en société avec ta vraie Gentoo  :Wink:   :Razz: 

----------

## gregool

pour network manager je me garderais bien de faire des commentaires parceque je l'utilise plus, ça n'a jamais marché comme je voulais.

mais si sa gestion est la meme que le couple DHCP/DNS, normalement la priorité est fixée par le etc/hosts.conf, on choisit en 1er local ou bind.

----------

## kwenspc

 *gregool wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mais si sa gestion est la meme que le couple DHCP/DNS, normalement la priorité est fixée par le etc/hosts.conf, on choisit en 1er local ou bind.

 

Et bien c'est pas le cas pour NetworkManager  :Neutral: 

Qu'il me change mon hostname passe encore, mais pour ubuntu... c'est rédhibitoire.  :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

faudrait le mentionner sur b.g.o, histoire de changer "boooountu" en Gentoo lors de l'installation  :Cool: 

----------

